
Show HN: AwesomeDigest – a diffbot for the GitHub's “awesome” lists - colinmcd
https://www.awesomedigest.info?ref=hn
======
ship_it
Wow, what an asshole designer. No price at the first sight, until you select
all steps and see that it's pay to use service.

~~~
colinmcd
Sorry about that, I put a note at the top of the page. Also you can follow up
to five topics for free, which I think is sufficient for most people.

------
apost
I'm trying to give you money, but your pay flow is throwing an error (ios /
safari)

~~~
colinmcd
Wow that's an unfortunate bug. It's fixed now, sorry about that. Email me once
you've signed up and I'll give you a discount (say, 100%).

